# Rex cube (8 Axis cube)?



## dynasty (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anybody have one of these? I've never seen this before.

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_8_Axis_Magic_Star_Magic_Cube_Black-32675

I think it's called the Rex Cube (aka 8 axis cube)?

I'm looking for a new bizarre puzzle but want it in a cube shape, like the square 1 or square 2. This seems to fit the bill, but I was wondering if the Lan Lan one is good and how difficult the solve is. Thanks!

OR, can you recommend any other strange cubes? I see a lot of "exotic" cubes in the background of this video, but have no idea what they're called. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSAhIGsFZLc&feature=related


----------



## Owen (Oct 3, 2010)

It is good quality, and can be solved like a face turning octohedron.


----------



## dynasty (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright so I did a little more research, which one is the best: 

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.YJ_3_Layer_Color_Edge_Angle_Movement_Magic_Cube_Black-30627

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SSQ_4_Layer_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White_-27662

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Millstone_Magic_Cube_Black-30856

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_8_Axis_Magic_Star_Magic_Cube_Black-32675

I like how the DianSheng Millstone looks the best (kind of random and jagged) but I searched online and can't find any solves for it.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=382
I thought this was a Rex cube


----------



## Chrish (Oct 3, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=382
> I thought this was a Rex cube


 
That's the same puzzle..


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Gear cube http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Gear_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black-32482
Square 2 http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_Black-32141
Fisher cube http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.YJ_3_Layer_Color_Edge_Angle_Movement_Magic_Cube_Black-30627
Mirror blocks http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_CY_Gold_Mirror_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black-30493
3x3x5 http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Intelligence_Magic_Cube_Black-29510
Skewb http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_Center_Rotation_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-22420


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 3, 2010)

Square 2 is good except it pops easily if you do quarter 1/8 slice and do a -2,0


----------



## nakedaxe (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a solve on the rex cube here - [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee#p/u/0/QjottqEp47M[/video]


----------



## Mikon (Sep 5, 2011)

The Rex Cube is really fun to solve! A little bit easier than the Rubik's, although it offer a different challenge!
The Yj 3-layer is the Fisher Cube and it's pretty fun too! Solution is almost exactly as the 3x3x3 but with a few surprises! Recommend it a lot!
The mirror's block is, like the Fihser Cube, a Rubik's mod and very interesting too.
Skewb is fun but somehow...too easy (don't buy the Meffert's one).
The Gear cube is really fun and quite beautiful, but is kind easy too. I recommend buying the Gear Extreme.


----------

